# I've done it! Finally set a solid date!!



## fxmummyduck

After more talks with my dh, I have agreed to ttc#2 in May 2016!!!!

I'd been putting it off, still worried I won't feel ready but really trying to stay solid on this date and get my head around it all.

I've even added a ticker!!!! Arghhh no going back now.

Let the preparations and excitement begin!!!!

:) :) :)


----------



## sweetysangel8

Congrats! I'm waiting for may 2016 too!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations on setting your date!! It will be here in no time at all!


----------



## tverb84

Good luck on setting a date! :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

sweetysangel8 said:


> Congrats! I'm waiting for may 2016 too!

Hiya!! Yay for May 2016!!!

What are your reasons for waiting? Is it your first? How are you feeling about it all?


----------



## fxmummyduck

tverb84 said:


> Good luck on setting a date! :)

Thanks!!


----------



## fxmummyduck

kksy9b said:


> Congratulations on setting your date!! It will be here in no time at all!

I know!! Not sure if that's a good thing...still getting my head around it!!

You'll be TTC just before me!! Good luck with the waiting!


----------



## sweetysangel8

fxmummyduck said:


> sweetysangel8 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! I'm waiting for may 2016 too!
> 
> Hiya!! Yay for May 2016!!!
> 
> What are your reasons for waiting? Is it your first? How are you feeling about it all?Click to expand...



We have been waiting for a few years because we wanted to buy a house and be financially stable enough so that I will be able to quit my job. We bought a house last December and we are on track for me quitting by April. It will be our first and I've been dying to become a mother for years! The baby fever has been killing me! Finally last year my DH starting showing signs of baby fever (YAYS!!) so it's great we are now on the same page and he is set for May 2016. The wait is still killing me but it's nice to know that there is finally a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## fxmummyduck

sweetysangel8 said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetysangel8 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! I'm waiting for may 2016 too!
> 
> Hiya!! Yay for May 2016!!!
> 
> What are your reasons for waiting? Is it your first? How are you feeling about it all?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have been waiting for a few years because we wanted to buy a house and be financially stable enough so that I will be able to quit my job. We bought a house last December and we are on track for me quitting by April. It will be our first and I've been dying to become a mother for years! The baby fever has been killing me! Finally last year my DH starting showing signs of baby fever (YAYS!!) so it's great we are now on the same page and he is set for May 2016. The wait is still killing me but it's nice to know that there is finally a light at the end of the tunnel.Click to expand...

It sounds like you're really on track, that's great. It's awesome when the dh finally gets on the same page and gets baby fever.although this time around dh had to bring it up with me and he's been the one ready first for another, it's taken me a bit longer to feel ready again. I was looking through my planner today while ds was asleep and it's really not long until May!! Eek!! I don't think this wait is going to feel that long. So exciting it's your first, it's sad to say, but it's not the same with your second :( there's something so special about it all being so new. Sorry, hope that didn't sound patronising... It's nostalgia on my part for when I was waiting for my first.

Any plans in the meantime?

Have you thought about names?


----------



## kksy9b

Yes, we are starting right before you and I can't wait!

I agree that it's different for #2 but for me, its so much better! The wait about killed me before but this time I am WAY more patient. And I don't have the same fears as before (how long it would take etc). My DH is also fully on board, which last time he wasn't so that is nice.

Did you have an easy pregnancy with your first? I am really hoping to have the same as with my DS because it went so smoothly!


----------



## sweetysangel8

fxmummyduck said:


> sweetysangel8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetysangel8 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! I'm waiting for may 2016 too!
> 
> Hiya!! Yay for May 2016!!!
> 
> What are your reasons for waiting? Is it your first? How are you feeling about it all?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have been waiting for a few years because we wanted to buy a house and be financially stable enough so that I will be able to quit my job. We bought a house last December and we are on track for me quitting by April. It will be our first and I've been dying to become a mother for years! The baby fever has been killing me! Finally last year my DH starting showing signs of baby fever (YAYS!!) so it's great we are now on the same page and he is set for May 2016. The wait is still killing me but it's nice to know that there is finally a light at the end of the tunnel.Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you're really on track, that's great. It's awesome when the dh finally gets on the same page and gets baby fever.although this time around dh had to bring it up with me and he's been the one ready first for another, it's taken me a bit longer to feel ready again. I was looking through my planner today while ds was asleep and it's really not long until May!! Eek!! I don't think this wait is going to feel that long. So exciting it's your first, it's sad to say, but it's not the same with your second :( there's something so special about it all being so new. Sorry, hope that didn't sound patronising... It's nostalgia on my part for when I was waiting for my first.
> 
> Any plans in the meantime?
> 
> Have you thought about names?Click to expand...




In the meantime we have been working on remodeling the second floor of our house (one room that will be for a baby) and I've been working on cutting out junk food and eating out less. As for names, I've skimmed thru a few name books and probably have a list of at least 20! I'm hoping the next 6 months flies by just because I'm so excited to finally be able to start trying and finally won't have to continue hiding my baby fever from everyone. It gets difficult when I don't want to clue in my family what our plans our, otherwise they will put the pressure on.


----------



## fxmummyduck

sweetysangel8 said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetysangel8 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! I'm waiting for may 2016 too!
> 
> Hiya!! Yay for May 2016!!!
> 
> What are your reasons for waiting? Is it your first? How are you feeling about it all?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have been waiting for a few years because we wanted to buy a house and be financially stable enough so that I will be able to quit my job. We bought a house last December and we are on track for me quitting by April. It will be our first and I've been dying to become a mother for years! The baby fever has been killing me! Finally last year my DH starting showing signs of baby fever (YAYS!!) so it's great we are now on the same page and he is set for May 2016. The wait is still killing me but it's nice to know that there is finally a light at the end of the tunnel.Click to expand...

It sounds like you're really on track, that's great. It's awesome when the dh finally gets on the same page and gets baby fever.although this time around dh had to bring it up with me and he's been the one ready first for another, it's taken me a bit longer to feel ready again. I was looking through my planner today while ds was asleep and it's really not long until May!! Eek!! I don't think this wait is going to feel that long. So exciting it's your first, it's sad to say, but it's not the same with your second :( there's something so special about it all being so new. Sorry, hope that didn't sound patronising... It's nostalgia on my part for when I was waiting for my first.

Any plans in the meantime?

Have you thought about names?


----------



## fxmummyduck

fxmummyduck said:


> sweetysangel8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetysangel8 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! I'm waiting for may 2016 too!
> 
> Hiya!! Yay for May 2016!!!
> 
> What are your reasons for waiting? Is it your first? How are you feeling about it all?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have been waiting for a few years because we wanted to buy a house and be financially stable enough so that I will be able to quit my job. We bought a house last December and we are on track for me quitting by April. It will be our first and I've been dying to become a mother for years! The baby fever has been killing me! Finally last year my DH starting showing signs of baby fever (YAYS!!) so it's great we are now on the same page and he is set for May 2016. The wait is still killing me but it's nice to know that there is finally a light at the end of the tunnel.Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you're really on track, that's great. It's awesome when the dh finally gets on the same page and gets baby fever.although this time around dh had to bring it up with me and he's been the one ready first for another, it's taken me a bit longer to feel ready again. I was looking through my planner today while ds was asleep and it's really not long until May!! Eek!! I don't think this wait is going to feel that long. So exciting it's your first, it's sad to say, but it's not the same with your second :( there's something so special about it all being so new. Sorry, hope that didn't sound patronising... It's nostalgia on my part for when I was waiting for my first.
> 
> Any plans in the meantime?
> 
> Have you thought about names?Click to expand...

Sorry it posted twice, stupid phone!

Yes I know what you mean, we haven't told anyone but you always get asked when you're going to have another!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Arghhh!!!! I don't know what my phone is doing I keep replying and it just posts the same thing! Sorry!


----------



## sweetysangel8

Technology is a pain sometimes. It's convenient and a nuisance at the same time. 

Since we got married the "when are you having a baby" question pops up very often. But of course we just end up saying "eventually" and "when we are done with the house". During a family wedding a couple weeks ago, my DH actually stepped in and answered the question each time so that I didn't have to. It was a relief!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Urgh people feel compelled to ask, and really it's none of their business.. It could also be really painful for some people if they've been struggling ttc.


----------



## sweetysangel8

Yeah it can be a very hurtful question and people don't seem to even realize it is! My cousin had a miscarriage 2 weeks before her wedding and during her wedding a bunch of people were just saying "oh you got pregnant so easily so you can just try again". Little did they know is that they tried to get pregnant for over a year. She was upset most her wedding day. Luckily she was able to get pregnant again right away, but it's still not peoples place to pry on the subject.


----------



## mcs_22

that is so exciting that you have set a date fx mummy! Congrats! 

I hope to be starting around the same time as you but haven't been able to get the hubs to set a firm date just yet ;)


----------



## fxmummyduck

mcs_22 said:


> that is so exciting that you have set a date fx mummy! Congrats!
> 
> I hope to be starting around the same time as you but haven't been able to get the hubs to set a firm date just yet ;)

Thank you!! I really hope you can get your hubby on board for then! What's his reasons?


----------



## fxmummyduck

sweetysangel8 said:


> Yeah it can be a very hurtful question and people don't seem to even realize it is! My cousin had a miscarriage 2 weeks before her wedding and during her wedding a bunch of people were just saying "oh you got pregnant so easily so you can just try again". Little did they know is that they tried to get pregnant for over a year. She was upset most her wedding day. Luckily she was able to get pregnant again right away, but it's still not peoples place to pry on the subject.

That's awful for your cousin, especially on her wedding day. Glad she conceived again, hope it all goes OK.

I remember being 6/7 weeks pregnant on my wedding day!


----------



## mcs_22

fxmummyduck said:


> mcs_22 said:
> 
> 
> that is so exciting that you have set a date fx mummy! Congrats!
> 
> I hope to be starting around the same time as you but haven't been able to get the hubs to set a firm date just yet ;)
> 
> Thank you!! I really hope you can get your hubby on board for then! What's his reasons?Click to expand...

I hope so too!! Well his reasons are typical, rational reasons - such as saving up more money and blah, blah blah ;)

(too rational if you ask me! :rolleyes:)


----------



## fxmummyduck

mcs_22 said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcs_22 said:
> 
> 
> that is so exciting that you have set a date fx mummy! Congrats!
> 
> I hope to be starting around the same time as you but haven't been able to get the hubs to set a firm date just yet ;)
> 
> Thank you!! I really hope you can get your hubby on board for then! What's his reasons?Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so too!! Well his reasons are typical, rational reasons - such as saving up more money and blah, blah blah ;)
> 
> (too rational if you ask me! :rolleyes:)Click to expand...

I think sometimes they just need to take the step, set a date... You can always end up thinking, we need to save a bit more etc, there is never a time where everything is perfect.

My dh has really surprised me this time around, he's well ahead in feeling ready for another, which is really sweet bless him. But he's also been very understanding waiting for me to be ready and had said he understands it's more if a big deal for me being pregnant and giving birth again.

I'm getting there though, just ordered some ovulation tests!! Yay!


----------



## mcs_22

fxmummyduck said:


> mcs_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcs_22 said:
> 
> 
> that is so exciting that you have set a date fx mummy! Congrats!
> 
> I hope to be starting around the same time as you but haven't been able to get the hubs to set a firm date just yet ;)
> 
> Thank you!! I really hope you can get your hubby on board for then! What's his reasons?Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so too!! Well his reasons are typical, rational reasons - such as saving up more money and blah, blah blah ;)
> 
> (too rational if you ask me! :rolleyes:)Click to expand...
> 
> I think sometimes they just need to take the step, set a date... You can always end up thinking, we need to save a bit more etc, there is never a time where everything is perfect.
> 
> My dh has really surprised me this time around, he's well ahead in feeling ready for another, which is really sweet bless him. But he's also been very understanding waiting for me to be ready and had said he understands it's more if a big deal for me being pregnant and giving birth again.
> 
> I'm getting there though, just ordered some ovulation tests!! Yay!Click to expand...

That is _so_ sweet that he is ready!! And looks like you are about ready too :) hehe. I think my hubby is just sort of scared that it will be really hard, lol. Plus, even though we both have great, stable jobs, they are moderate amounts, so he always feels like we don't have enough. But we certainly do, lol. 

If you don't mind me asking, with your first...who was ready first? Did it take any "convincing"


----------



## fxmummyduck

mcs_22 said:


> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcs_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fxmummyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcs_22 said:
> 
> 
> that is so exciting that you have set a date fx mummy! Congrats!
> 
> I hope to be starting around the same time as you but haven't been able to get the hubs to set a firm date just yet ;)
> 
> Thank you!! I really hope you can get your hubby on board for then! What's his reasons?Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so too!! Well his reasons are typical, rational reasons - such as saving up more money and blah, blah blah ;)
> 
> (too rational if you ask me! :rolleyes:)Click to expand...
> 
> I think sometimes they just need to take the step, set a date... You can always end up thinking, we need to save a bit more etc, there is never a time where everything is perfect.
> 
> My dh has really surprised me this time around, he's well ahead in feeling ready for another, which is really sweet bless him. But he's also been very understanding waiting for me to be ready and had said he understands it's more if a big deal for me being pregnant and giving birth again.
> 
> I'm getting there though, just ordered some ovulation tests!! Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> That is _so_ sweet that he is ready!! And looks like you are about ready too :) hehe. I think my hubby is just sort of scared that it will be really hard, lol. Plus, even though we both have great, stable jobs, they are moderate amounts, so he always feels like we don't have enough. But we certainly do, lol.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, with your first...who was ready first? Did it take any "convincing"Click to expand...

I was definitely ready before him with my first but knew I'd have to wait until near our wedding to try...it took him ages to propose lol!! Then as it got closer to the wedding he just said I'm ready lets go for it. So we did thinking it would take a while but it happened really fast so I ended up about 6 weeks pregnant on our wedding day. Don't remember it taking a lot of convincing, I knew he'd never go for it until we were married, or close to be so the pressure was more on when he'd propose!


----------



## Scarlett P

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay Mummyduck! Defo official if you've got your ticker!!

How are you feeling about things now?

:flower: xx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Scarlett P said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yay Mummyduck! Defo official if you've got your ticker!!
> 
> How are you feeling about things now?
> 
> :flower: xx

Thanks!!! Yup got the ticker so it's all official!!! I'm feeling pretty good actually, you were so right about setting a date!! Really throwing myself into it, I've let go of the fact my lo is not a baby anymore, time has moved on and I need to aswell. I'm really excited thinking about ttc#2, and it helps my dh is being so ready and cute about it all. Can't wait to start peeing on those opks!!!! :)

How are things with you?


----------



## Scarlett P

Good to hear all is going well :flower: lol are you a POAS addict then? I never got on well with opks, wish I had though as seems a lot less hassle than temping every day! How's the house hunting going? All ok here, just seem to be getting more broody with every day that passes, although still waiting for O.

You're so right about the letting go and seeing LO as a toddler and not a baby, I'm so rubbish at that. But did my last BF a week ago today so think that's really made stuff shift in my head.

Roll on next year for us both! :happydance: xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Only a poas addict when it comes to opks, I never wanted to take pregnancy tests early just too nerve wracking, I waited til af was late. Could never be bothered with temping lol, my sleep is too all over the place too so thought it would be no help. Maybe if we'd been trying longer I'd have started but we weren't trying very long.

House hunting is stressful, it's a bit impossible trying to do it all over the internet without actually being there... Oh well, no other choice really. We can't keep flying back and forth it's too expensive, and we'd probably have to leave lo too :(

What CD are you on? When do you normally O?

Wow, you've done so well bfing! We had a terrible time and I never really had a proper supply :( it's so hard watching them as toddlers that very soon are going to be little people. Can't wait to see ds as a big brother though!


----------



## Scarlett P

Oooh yes thinking about Orla as a big sis makes me happy to, although she loves babies she HATES me holding them! Three of my friends have had a baby in the last month so really hoping that I can get her used to seeing it by visiting them!

Have you got any trips planned out there before the big move to have a look at areas maybe? Must be so hard trying to decide on internet info and photos alone, although understand why you don't want to leave LO if you go.

As for O, I really don't know! I wasn't O'ing when TTC last time, then I changed my diet and had acupuncture and O'd that month on CD 16 I think and got my BFP.  I only came off bc in August, no O or proper AF in Sept so waiting to see what happens this month... currently on CD 20...!

Do you have a good idea of your cycle already then?

xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

We stayed in the area for 3 months back in 2012 (yes plans have taken that long!) and dh has been back and forth for work, the last time was a few weeks ago...so we have a good idea of an area we want but it's not being able to look at houses that is difficult.

I really hope you O soon!!! :)

Sometimes I think I have a good idea of my cycle and then it will go wacky!! It's always between 28 and 35 days with the occasional anovulatory cycle once in a while. It seems to be 32-33 days at the moment Oing around cd19 or 20. The cycle I conceived turned out to be 35 days so I only just bd in time as I Od on day 21 and we'd thought it was earlier and just thought once more for luck!

Hoping to learn how to pin it down with these opks, last time I kept missing the surge because all the info was like you O on cd14 which is rubbish for most people. Lol! You live and learn :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Wow that was lucky when you got your bfp, it was just meant to be! Yeah, I tried opk's the month that I got my bfp and never got a positive, and I just found it got me down, but that was after almost a year of bfn so I guess I was done with POAS! 

I know what you mean about the 14 day thing, my sister has just started ttc and keeps telling me she's got an app on her phone and she knows when she'll O cos the app says 14 days :dohh: I keep trying to explain that's not always the case, especially as she's always had longer cycles when not on bc, but I think I'm coming across as the know it all big sis, when I was just trying to save her some heart ache. Trying really hard not to talk to her about it now, so hoping she'll get her bfp really soon, and if she doesn't am hoping she'll come and talk to me when she's ready (all my family know the problems we had ttc)

Wow this move has been a long time coming! Hope you find a house you really love, could you find something really short term so that you have somewhere to move to and then look again when you're there? although I know that would mean a lot of moving!

Well, temps went up this morning so now I got to hope they stay up and FF gives me some cross hairs!

Happy Friday! xx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Aww I hope your sister has an easy time getting her bfp...and you too! I'm sure she doesn't mind you offering advice :)

Found a lovely house today, but I think it might be too expensive :(

I have no idea about charting and temps, what does your temp up and cross hairs mean?

I poas this morning, neg opk, it was a line but not dark enough yet. Supposed to O on Monday or Tuesday but I've been struck by a stomach bug yesterday, but starting to feel a bit better. Wondering if it'll effect O? Not that it really matters as were not actually TTC yet!!!

Really starting to find it hard to tell dh to wait...he soooo wants to try now, I'm trying to be the sensible one getting used to the idea!

Hope you're having a good weekend :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

Just got a + opk!!! Yayyy!! No idea why I'm excited about this but there you go!! Hole dh doesn't get carried away tonight when he gets home!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Yay for your pos OPK :happydance: how did it go with hubby? :winkwink:

Hope you're feeling better now? There are so many horrible bugs going round at the moment!

And what about the house, did you go for it?!

All good here thank you, had a quiet weekend catching up on some stuff and then finally had plumber and decorator finish some bits in our house at the start of this week.... one of the things was some painting we tried to finish right before I went into labour, remember hubby saying "I hate things being unfinished, when will we do it" and me saying "oh it will be fine, we can do it when the baby sleeps!" :haha: getting all these bits done is really helping keep the baby fever away right now.

Temping, well I'm not a pro but basically your temp goes up after you ovulate, it's to do with the hormones, must be progesterone?! So I've had an increase which suggests I've ovulated (so red lines, cross hairs, are on my chart).... but now it must stay raised until AF for lines to stay. Prob I've had this month is that I had a sinus infection at the start of the cycle, so my temps pre O were already a lot higher than they normally are, so will just have to see what happens between now and AF...

How's your week going? xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Well our little guy is still asleep this morning, he's finding it hard to sleep well at the moment I think. I'm really struggling getting him back into a routine after Australia, he's all over the place napping and going to bed. I don't want to wake him....maybe I should?!!

That's good you're getting some decorating bits and pieces done, it definitely takes a back seat when there's a baby around! Hmmm they never sleep long enough to get something done and if they do you're too tired!!! :)

Well we decided the house was too expensive and that it would be too much pressure :( it's all been a bit stressful this week, our internet is down so dh can't work from home, so he's taking the car to his Mum's to use their WiFi, my car has a flat tyre which hasn't been fixed yet :( so I feel a bit stranded. And we're being a bit short with each other and almost had a row this morning, just a lot of stress over this move!!!

So, wasn't much of a worry I was Oing, dh was careful as he didn't want me stressing about that too!

At least I've shaken this nasty bug!!

What else do you have planned for the week?


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh no, sorry to hear you've had a bit of a nightmare week :hugs: hope car and wifi sorted now? Moving is defo stressful and sure it doesn't help your LO is out of his routine right now. Can you try and gradually move him back into his nap times? Guessing it's a huge time difference over there?!

Well, I work Wed - Fri (just having a little break now!!) and then we're off to stay with some friends on Fri night and my parents arrive to stay with us Sat afternoon. So a busy weekend that should be nice. We're just so tired right now :S we only get one day off a week as a family and it's just not enough! That's why I'm really pushing forward with trying to get to a good finishing point with the house so that we can have a break from it when I'm hopefully preggers!

Have you got a nice weekend planned?

xx


----------



## Kiki1993

We willl be waiting togather. I hate pregnancy maths. I thought april is when I could try so ide be no more than 3 months at wedding 30th july, but nope. I forgot your 2 weeks pregnant as soon as you concieve so will have to try in may instead. Can't have too big a bump in my dress!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Sorry I've been so quiet... internet is finally fixed now!!! Yay!! Hope you all had good weekends. I feel very spoilt, my dh treated me for belated birthday celebrations (was meant to be august but dh had an emergency operation a few days before my 30th!) Went to London for the day, followed by a beautiful meal and then cocktails with my best friend :) I feel so grateful :)

He he Kiki, yeh I was about 6 weeks pregnant on my wedding day!! I swear in some photos you can see a tiny baby bloat!


----------



## Scarlett P

Yay for internet being fixed and birthday celebrations! Sounds like you had a lovely time. How's the house hunting going?

I feel your pain Kiki :hugs: we were hoping to start ttc Dec/Jan time but now I've got to have an op in the new year (still don't know date but hoping early Feb) so now have to wait longer too :cry:

My good news is that AF finally arrived, so hopefully my cycles are getting back on track!

xx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hiya! Oh no sorry you've had to put back TTC to have an op, hope you're OK. Just think of it as giving you a bit longer to regulate your cycles.

House hunting is hard, we just can't move on anything this far away and so ahead of time. It's frustrating!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Well I've had some crappy news this morning, I thought I'd have one check up in Jan before op which would hopefully be in Feb. They're now saying that I need THREE check ups before op :cry: :cry: just asked if I can have first appt in December so really hoping they agree to that as this could mean waiting until April or even May which seems so long away when originally we were hoping to start Dec/Jan.

Sorry house hunting is a bit of a headache Mummyduck, hope you have some good news soon. Love your new profile piccy btw!

xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Oh no :( so sorry you've had crappy news!!! That sounds like a lot of appointments, hope they agree to Dec, sounds like a good idea. I think I had 1 initial appointment just after my diagnosis and then a pre op appointment about a week before my surgery. Mine was keyhole and quite standard surgery though.

Well if you do need to wait it out until spring I'll be right there waiting with you! *hugs* :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello!

How's your week going? Slightly better news here, they think I'll only need one pre op appt after all :happydance: hoping to have that 11th Jan and my op within 4 weeks of that. Only poss problem is my Mum now needs an op and she was going to look after me when I have mine! Not sure when my Mum's will be but OH and I have decided he will take leave if needs be to try and not delay things, I'm now so broody it's driving me mad! xx


----------



## fxmummyduck

That's good news! We all stayed with my in laws, who are fantastic, and my mil looked after me and lo, he was 9 months or 10 maybe and only just crawling but v heavy!! I do remember him being upset with me because I couldn't pick him up.

Hopefully it wont be long until you can ttc! I know it's going to feel it though!

My week is going OK, started to pack some boxes!

Looking forward to seeing my best friend at the weekend, she's about to start iui.


----------



## Scarlett P

Well done on the boxes! I hate packing up a house, kitchen is defo the worst in that it takes the longest. Guess it is good motivation for a good clear out which is defo something we should have done better before we moved - we've still got one box unopened and we've been in our house a year so whatever is in there can't be that important :haha:

That's good that you're close to your inlaws. Mine are only up the road but they're quite a bit older than my parents and aren't in fantastic health so they wouldn't be able to do that much. They do other things though like when we had some decorating done and couldn't use the kitchen they fed us for a few nights.

Hope your friend is ok and iui is successful! Have a lovely time!

Ahhhh I so can't wait for Christmas and then bring on 2016!!!!

xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

I know what you mean, there are boxes in our roof we haven't looked in for 5 years or more!!!

How are things going with you?

I'm so excited for my bf starting iui, I want it to work for her so desperately, but she's convinced it won't :( I don't know much about it, but she's asked me to help with the injections... Eek!!! I will if I'm around but she lives an hour away.

Have been stalking some threads in the assisted conception boards and there have been a lot of bfps from iui recently.

Dh and I were talking baby names last night, and we instantly agreed on some names we like! Feels very strange. Have you thought about any?

Hope all OK with you there :)


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello!

Ooohh how exciting! What names have you agreed on? We haven't really got very far with that but I think it's because we had Orla's name way before we TTC and this time it will be harder. I don't think we'd use the name we had if we'd had a boy last time (Luca) as hubby was never really sold on it (we were always convinced we were having a girl!) and this time round he likes Amber which I'm not that keen on and I like Alexis which he isn't!

Really hope all goes well for your friend, when does she start? Maybe she's just trying to protect herself by saying she doesn't think it will work? Must be so hard to be in that situation. My bestie had her ivf (or it may have been iui) baby about 6 weeks ago and I remember being in your shoes well when she was going through the process.

Things are... mixed. My sister told me she was preggers on Sunday. I'm over the moon for her and excited about being an auntie. But I must admit there's a teeny part of me thats jealous - gosh doesn't that make me sound like a horrible person?! I'm so relieved that it's happened so quickly for them and that also there'll be enough of an age gap between their baby and hopefully #2 for us that they won't be compared. My sister has a heart of gold and she's always been a rock to me, especially since I've become a mum (last night she was helping me wrap Orla's birthday and all the xmas presents I've bought so far) so I know I will miss the support from her when she has her own family and also I hope I can help her as much as she's helped me and finally return the favour.

And in all that, I've finally realised that I'm on CD18 with no sign of O :cry: have been mega stressed at work these last few weeks so hoping it's that and it will still happen this month.

Anyway, enough of my moaning! How are plans going for DS's birthday? Can't believe where these past 2 years have gone!!

xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Awww, it's definitely OK to feel a bit jealous, I was with my sisters first baby because I was wtt and her due date was my wedding day so I did feel a bit bad about it all. It soon passed and as soon as I was an aunty and he arrived I forgot about it all! Probably best having a bit more of a gap like you say. I know I'm going to be really jealous of my younger sil when she gets pregnant :( but that's a long story!!! You sound like a lovely sister wanting to be supportive, I think the jealous feelings will fade :)

Still time for you to O! I usually O between cd18-21, but yes the stress won't help, but I'm sure you'll still manage it :)

I'm waiting to hear from my friend, her appointment was at 9.40 so hoping she can go ahead with the injections. It must be so hard, you're right there is a lot of self preservation going on, she was so upset when the clomid didn't work and didn't think it would get into ivf territory.

Where have two years gone?!!! Can't believe our babies are growing up so fast :( no big birthday plans going on, I've ordered a cake, my parents are coming up to visit do we'll go to my dh parents for a little get together with cake and presents. Hope it will be OK!

Oh yes, names... We love Aiden for a boy and either Erin or Bethan for a girl!

Alexis is nice....undecided about Amber. Dh likes Willow too....not sure!

Have you made birthday plans?


----------



## Scarlett P

Aww thank you, your message has made me feel better. As the days go by I'm feeling more excited about it all. Will be strange seeing her with a bump as I always think of her as so much younger than she is! Is your SiL the one who was funny about you getting pregnant before her wedding?

I'm sure my youngest SiL (who is still actually older than me, DH is one of 4!) must also be trying atm, so I wouldn't be surprised if they announced whilst we're still WTT.

Really hope all goes well with your friend. I had no idea all the drugs and things you have to do, fingers crossed she can start soon all the waiitng must be horrible.

It's all gone far too quickly, I've been back at work a year tomorrow! WE're having a quiet day the three of us on the day, maybe a little trip out somewhere and then both sets of families round at ours for a little party tea on the Saturday. I was dreading it last year - not ready to accept she was turning one and thinking "this time last year" but am excited this year!

I love your names! We're really keen to have another vowel name this time too!

Roll on weekend and hopefully O for me!! xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yes it's that sil. Having some problems with her fiance at the moment too. My feelings are all a bit complicated on that subject!!!

I think it's just a bit strange to begin with seeing your sister with a bump, I found that was the case!

My friends injections have started now so I'm really hoping with everything crossed that it works and she doesn't need full blown ivf.

Your los birthday celebrations sound lovely! Yes I was the same about DS turning one but hoping I'll be excited this year!!!

Hoping you O soon! I'm still trying to stop the dh from just going for it, had to buy some condoms lol!!! :) he's so broody. 

Nearly the weekend, yay!


----------



## smile7060

It is so cool being able to write on this page with something almost tangible! I thought I would never get here! My partner and I have set the date for LATE FALL next year, meaning one year from now... so I am counting down already.. :) All of our friends have kids and literally I sometimes feel like I am the ONLY one who doesn't have kids yet. Terrible feeling sometimes especially when it is something I dream about regularly. I have been asking for years it seems ... and he's never been `there` yet.... but lately in the last I would say 6 months, he's actually starting to come around in a huge way, something that is quite beautiful to see.... like talking about how `cute` a baby is on the street, or holding and cuddling or playing with our friends kids... it started slowly.. and it still is a slow process... but it seems like he warms up more and more as the months go on, which eventually led to our setting the date conversation. At first he tried to back track when I brought up next fall... but after having the talk about what MY dreams are.. which of course are having a family... sooner rather than later.. he started to take a different approach. My stipulation was I wanted to BE PREGNANT if I could before I was thirty. This has always been my `rule` for myself almost... so I wasn`t going to be easily swayed on it.. lol

My partner is one of those me who never seemed like he would EVER be ready.. like he would wait till he was 45 before making a decision!! Of course I`m not in to that... so I am glad that we have tentatively agreed on something.

Sometimes I bring up that I want to start trying earlier, ( I try to quit while I am ahead though because I know he gets all squirmy) which turns in to irritation... lol He talks about `keeping my word` about trying next fall, which I am totally cool with... so I am really, really hoping he does the same when it actually comes to next fall, because let me tell you, it will be a frosty Friday every day if he brings up that he is still not ` quite there` ....lol.... No.. I've been waiting an eternity, seriously... get on it ;)

Seems like we are always waiting on the men... ;)


----------



## Scarlett P

Welcome along Smile and congrats on setting a date! It's good that your OH is coming around. Do you think he'd agree to NTNP before that maybe? Maybe the closest to a compromise you can do with TTC!

FXmummyduck, it sounds like that side of the family are a bit of a nightmare! Have you got a hen do that you'll be expected to go on too?! That's great that hubby is so broody, are you not maybe a little bit tempted to try sooner?

That's great news about your friend! Fingers and toes crossed for her! I'm confused though, sorry what's the difference between ivf and iui?

Well I've had a few O cramps so still feeling a bit hopeful but yes I'm looking forward to finishing work today and having a nice weekend!

Happy Friday! xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi and welcome smile!!! It feels like such a milestone when you finally set a date! Men can be strange creatures indeed around this sort of thing. My dh took FOREVER to propose, but wanted to TTC just before the wedding!! No idea how his mind works sometimes. I really hope your oh stays on board and can get excited about it too.

ScarlettP, well it's just my sil and oh a bit of a nightmare. They like to make a really BIG deal over everything, we've already had 2 engagement parties, a pre wedding meal booked for Jan, hen for 4 days which ,I've said I'd only go for 2 ( hello I have a toddler to look after!!!) And her fiance is having 5 separate stag dos. But hey. It's their life, me and dh are just quieter, don't want a big fuss, aren't extravagant, and more private about this sort of thing.

Not looking forward to Christmas with them... I find his behaviour towards my lo really awful, but I hate conflict and find it hard to stand up to him. I'm going to have to next time it happens though :(

Sorry that was a big moan! Whenever I get onto the subject I just end up venting!!!!

Don't think I'm tempted to try earlier, but we'll see how long that lasts!!!

I think iui you have injectable drugs, scans to check follicles etc and you have normal bding. Ivf the egg is fertilised outside of the body?!! I'm not sure it's all quite complicated.

Hope your cramps are a good sign o is on the way!


----------



## Scarlett P

I don't blame you at all that all sounds a bit OTT to me - 2 engagement parties and 5 stags, madness! Yeah I guess it is their life, but then if it affects you (like she saying when you can and can't get pregnant) then that's different. Sorry to hear he's not good with your LO, is he not very child friendly? I'm like you and not very good with speaking up...and then I rant at my poor hubby about stuff instead! Although I think if you don't speak up often and then you finally let rip when you've had enough it makes more of an impact! Hopefully it won't come to that over Christmas though.

Ah yes with you now, my friend had ivf. Really hope iui works for your friend and she can start the new year with some exciting news :flower: xx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Yeh I think it's a case of them not really thinking through how they affect other people... Except for the blatant don't get pregnant thing... Grrrr!!

He does all sorts of things in a joking way, but it's not very nice. Like poking lo until he falls down, he doesn't understand, and then gets upset. Teases him, takes toys off him and is a bit of a bully. He calls lo a girl, soft, a wimp etc and criticises my parenting. Thinks I wrap him in cotton wool... Which I don't. Even if I did it has nothing to do with him. It all makes me so mad!!!

If I don't say something before then, I will explode I think. Especially after some wine at Christmas.

What would you do?


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh no that's really horrible, why would anyone take toys and tease a baby he sounds like a mean bully. If that's how he is planning to parent sounds like he'll be raising bullies. Can't believe he's questioning your parent skills too, not surprised you feel the way you do. What does your hubby say and do about it? It defo makes it harder when it's in laws you're dealing with. I wonder if it's worth saying something before Xmas so hopefully you can sort it before? Xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

My dh has never seen it happen... It seems like my sils partner doesn't do it when he's around. My husband believes me and doesn't like the sound if it. I think he needs to see it for himself, then I don't know what he'd do! Probably lose his temper!!!

I'm not sure we'll see him before Christmas, so don't know how I'd say anything.

My bf is really upset, she went for a scan yesterday and so far there are no follicles maturing :( Dr said she's not out yet, to go back Friday. When I got off the phone, I found myself bursting into tears on dh, I haven't got really emotional about it until now. I just feel so useless, and so desperate for it to happen for her. I can tell she's giving up hope so I'm trying to be the positive one. I really thought it would work... Well it still can!!!

Very strange this month I got ewcm really early for me, so started testing with opks and sure enough it's very nearly positive! Don't know why it's happened earlier except I have been drinking soya milk, I wonder if it's that?

I'm on cd15 and normally 0 cd19-21, so that's a lot earlier!!!


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs: I know what you mean, I felt like that about my friend too. Keeping everything crossed for Friday.

Hmmm because it doesn't happen around your hubby I do wonder if he must know what he's doing is horrible... like he's selective when he does it? That's a shame that you're not going to be able to sort it before Xmas. Is it worth talking it through with your hubby about how you'll deal with it if it happens again? And then you'll know you're prepared and hopefully can try and put it to one side so it's not worrying you between now and then? Especially if he actually behaves himself over Xmas and then you'll have been worrying for no reason?

Wow how exciting about the early O, I don't know about soya milk - have you looked it up? 

Not great here, lost my cross hairs again this morning so no O this month. Not surprised because although I know my body was trying I didn't think it had happened. Also realised last month although I O'd that I had a LP of 9 days which isn't great :cry: I've been thinking today of giving the Chinese herbs a go that I took the month I got my bfp, it's just if I can take them without having the acupuncture to go with it because that's when it can get really expensive. And I really think I need to slow down and rest, but life has been so manic for so long for us (we moved into a fixer upper 9 days before I went into labour and then got married with Orla was 5 months!) that I can't remember how :S. I'm so constantly tired and it does make me think if I feel like that now, how would I deal with two?

Sorry for the rant! Hope you're having a good week? xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hello, sorry I haven't been in here for ages!! Been so busy!!

How are you? How are things going with your cycle? Did you O in the end? 

You must be excited for Orla's Birthday!!! I was so emotional on the day, I kept watching him excited and running around and kept bursting into tears!!! Lol!!! I'm so soft. It was lovely to see my mum and dad, and the cake was great! He got so many presents though, I think with the move and everything Christmas may have to be a bit sparse...we just can't pack it all.

I don't know the research on soy milk but I was right in thinking I od really early this month as AF arrived cd27..I'm not sure if it was cd14 or cd15 as that means my LP was shorter than usual too?

Been to stay and see my friend twice as the infertility treatment is just torture for her :( bad news then good news and this morning bad news again, it's just so unfair. And I feel so helpless.I really thought it would work this time.

Tcc#2 is feeling so far away at the moment :( just as well, it would be so hard to share that news at the moment.


----------



## Scarlett P

Oh no I'm really sorry to hear things aren't going well for your friend. Are there other things that they can try?

So pleased your LO had a lovely birthday! Yes v excited about it this year, it's Orla's on Thursday and have the day off work so we can spend it all together. We haven't gone mad for Christmas either really as I'm sure she'll be spoiled rotten for her birthday - I don't think it matters at this age, they don't really understand do they?!

Goodness knows what happened to my cycle last month:S my temp dipped two days in a row so FF said no O, and then my thermometer broke! So I missed three days of taking my temp. Started again with a different thermometer and my temp had gone back up again and FF said I did O after all! But then I guess I've got to take that with a pinch of salt because it was a different thermometer...BUT if I did O, it does mean my LP was longer at 13 days this time...unless I O'd in the three missing days maybe?!

Anyway I've been to get some Chinese herbs to see if they'll help this month. I took some that I'm sure helped get my BFP last time so thought I'd try again. But the EU have banned herbs in a tablet form these days, so I've got to boil the stuff up myself and drink it, starting tonight! I'm sure it's going to taste disgusting, but atm I'm feeling more positive this cycle...and very broody too!

How's the house hunting coming along?

xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

How are your herbs tasting?!! I hope they work!!!

We did the same for los birthday, so Christmas will have to be a little sparse! How was Orla's Birthday? Was it a good day?

House hunting is much the same, a few new places have come up so that's good, if they stick around.

Dh is in Dubai at the moment, probably just as well...I'm feeling really broody!


----------



## Scarlett P

Hello!

Sorry for the delay, the last few weeks have been so hectic with Orla's birthday and getting ready for Christmas - both at work and at home. Managed to get all the Xmas cards out now and presents almost all wrapped but at the cost of the house, it's filthy and my ironing pile is like a mountain :cry: defo makes things harder having a birthday close to Christmas!

So how are things with you? And how is your friend getting on?

The herbs are DISGUSTING and cost £7.50 a day :cry: :cry: still no O and have been having the most awful O pains. I'm going to carry on until AF but not sure if I'll do the next cycle. I've actually got a Drs appointment now on Monday, I'm going to see if they'll do some blood tests.

Oooh do you think you'll be able to wait until spring if you're feeling broody?!

xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Well done, sounds like you've got a lot done and been really busy!

I've done nothing for Christmas except for a couple of gifts, and they're not wrapped! It doesn't feel like Christmas at all, we're surrounded by boxes, no decs up yet, the tree is up with nothing on it! :( oh dear! Dh has been away and only just back.

Oh no, sorry about no O and the disgusting herbs!!! Have you ever tried soy or vitex? Hopefully the Dr can help and the blood tests will help you figure out what's going on.

Things with me aren't too bad, suffered a bit with anxiety when dh was away and having a rough time with another (male) friend of mine...that's a long story, there is a thread in home and relationships for that!

My other friend got so close in her last cycle and then her ovaries hyperstimulated so they had to call halt to trying with the risk of multiples.

When dh got home from Dubai, I'd been really considering just going for it, he'd been messaging asking when I thought I was going to O etc and it was a few days after he got home so would've been perfect timing...but I got cold feet at the last minute and stopped him.

So not quite ready yet...I think I need to move and feel settled first. Can't believe how close we got, it really showed me how ready dh really is.


----------



## Scarlett P

Sending you massive hugs sounds like you've got so much going on right now! I wouldn't worry too much about Christmas and cut yourself some slack. With the move you don't need to make things more stressful and it really doesn't matter LO won't realise this year will he?

I'll have a look for your other friend but sorry to hear about your friend. Will they try another cycle? 

Wow your hubby is super keen!! I don't blame you for wanting to be more settled though. I guess they can't understand how hard being pregnant can be. I moved when 10 wks gone and it was so tiring and that was only 50 miles up the road!!!

Well dr today ok'd bloods and sending me for scan to check ovaries which I wasn't expecting although I think it was more because I hinted. Feel frustrated with the advice I was given. Know Drs can't be experts at everything but to be told the pill or popping painkillers for a week around O is OK seems silly to me - masking a problem maybe. And to be told if you have a regular cycle you're defo O'ing is simply not true (as I know from ttc last time!) I feel like she thinks I'm neurotic so if they don't find something then I'm going to look like a right nutter! 

Sorry for the rant. Hope you have a good few relaxing days before Christmas and enjoy the big day itself if I don't catch you before! Xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Aww, I hate it when you feel a bit fobbed off and not listened too by doctors, it's so frustrating :( at least you've managed to get a scan and bloods look good. Have you thought about seeing a different Dr?

Feeling a bit better about Christmas now, the decorations are up and look pretty, we did a big food shop and bought all our favourite Christmas food (and wine!) Presents still a bit sparse but it's not about that!! Really don't think lo has any idea what's going on!

We've reserved our flights for the big move!!! 13th Feb, a bit later than we thought but we still have a lot to do so it's ok.

Yes dh has said, it's not as big a deal for him because he doesn't have to be pregnant, so he understands my wanting to wait. But bless him, he's so ready!

Have a wonderful Christmas and enjoy your time with hubby and Orla, it really is a great time of year, even if it I wasn't feeling it!!

Loads of best wishes for the new year too! Lots to look forward too!

Hugs! Xxx


----------



## Scarlett P

fxmummyduck I'm so sorry I hadn't realised that you'd replied to this - I think it's cos I did my last post on my phone rather than a proper computer. I'm so sorry. How are you?! Hope you had a lovely Christmas - are you all ready for the big move?

I've not been about the last few weeks, had my first eye op last Tues and vision has been so blurry. They've said they can't do the second eye for about 3/4 months BUT there's actually a big chance that they won't need to do it as this first op will be enough. So hubby and I have started trying anyway :happydance: I'm hoping for O today but my chart is all over the place atm!

:) xxx


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hi ScarlettP, no worries!! Been ridiculously busy with the move!! Am here now so on a massive emotional rollercoaster, literally minute by minute I'm all over the place!

So excited to see you are now TTC!!! 

Really hope you don't need the other op!

Can't wait to stalk your progress and see a bfp soon!!

Hope I can now get back to keeping up with everything on here!


----------



## Scarlett P

fxmummyduck!!!! It's so good to hear from you :hugs: wow I can't believe you're now the other side of the pond! How did the move go? Hope you found a lovely new home?! Not surprised you're feeling emotional with such a big move, but also the start of a new adventure!

Looking forward to an update when things are more settled for you xx


----------

